# Difference between 240 & 260



## PiperMEH (May 12, 2007)

Can someone tell me what the difference between a JD 240 & 260.

Thanks for anyinfo.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

240 had a gear transmission and it was 14hp and the 260 had a hand hydro and a 16hp engine but the same frame for both.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Sergeant! Haven't seen you in ages. Thanks for stopping by and posting.


----------



## PiperMEH (May 12, 2007)

*Got a 260*

Thanks for the reply Sergeant,

I just bought one for $900, in very good shape. Belonged to a farmer who had 6 other larger Deere to run the farm. So I'm sure it was maintained. Do you think $900 was a good deal?


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

sarge and all - the 240 was 14 hp gear tranny-- the 260 was 17 hp Kawasaki-- and manual transmission-- [ i have one I use monthly] the 265 had a 17 hp kaw and and hand shifted hydro-- the 285 had liquid cooled kaw-- and hand shifted hydro


----------

